# Amazon is shipping tonight March 21 5D3 bodies ordered March 2



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 22, 2012)

I got a call from my credit card that Amazon has charged my card. Called Amazon and they confirmed my order is being prepared for UPS overnight shipment.

Hang in there Canonista's, yours should be coming soon.


----------



## skimamf (Mar 22, 2012)

Please let this be true! I lost count of the number of times I hit refresh on my Amazon order page today. Reading about all the shipping notices from B&H and Adorama was making me crazy.


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes... Please let this be true...


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

But is your order body only or kit? I hope it doesn't matter, and I'm not saying you're wrong for your camera, but I'll believe it when my order status changes.


----------



## ofx (Mar 22, 2012)

My card was charged and Amazon is now showing as "shipping soon" in the order status. Body only.


----------



## helpful (Mar 22, 2012)

ofx said:


> My card was charged and Amazon is now showing as "shipping soon" in the order status. Body only.



Oh, my! Refreshing every minute here!! (jk, I'm too old for that, but I still have the inclination and same feelings that you do!)


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

I just called Amazon and they still said they have not received the inventory from they supplier... soo many different information... don't know which to believe....


----------



## ofx (Mar 22, 2012)

Well I hope it's not a mistake because I cancelled my BH order. At least those of you still waiting on BH will be bumped up one slot. I thought I was among the first on BH with my order conf at 3/1 10:41PM MST, but Amazon shipped first (hopefully - no tracking yet). Would being Amazon Prime make a difference?


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

ofx said:


> Well I hope it's not a mistake because I cancelled my BH order. At least those of you still waiting on BH will be bumped up one slot. I thought I was among the first with my order conf at 3/1 10:41PM MST. Would being Amazon Prime make a difference?



I am Amazon Prime too... Even though they told me they haven't received the inventory yet, somehow they bump my shipping to one-day shipping for free. So I don't know. sooo weird...


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered on the 2nd at 230am cst with one day shipping and it hasn't been updated to shipping soon yet. Here's hoping for a nice surprise in the morning! (shipping status, not the camera. I'm not that naive.)


----------



## mhatrey (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi hope the chat person gave me the wrong information !!!


----------



## publiux (Mar 22, 2012)

mhatrey said:


> Hi hope the chat person gave me the wrong information !!!



Too funny! My Amazon CSR wouldn't give me any details.


----------



## cphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, CSR confirmed that my order entered "shipping process" and I should receive shipping notification tomorrow morning! It was for body only, ordered on 3/2, with 2 days shipping.


----------



## mhatrey (Mar 22, 2012)

cphoto said:


> Yes, CSR confirmed that my order entered "shipping process" and I should receive shipping notification tomorrow morning! It was for body only, ordered on 3/2, with 2 days shipping.



Kool .. Sounds great.. Ohh by the way my order is for Kit ..


----------



## mhatrey (Mar 22, 2012)

Now Just for fun .. I gave another shot to see if a CSR would come up with different date or not.. However this time I didnt get a date, but ended up getting One Day Shipping .. Thats Amazon !!! Very Customer Centric ... Now sure it doesnt cost amazon to give oneday shipping, but it sure gives me feel good feeling..


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

mhatrey said:


> Now Just for fun .. I gave another shot to see if a CSR would come up with different date or not.. However this time I didnt get a date, but ended up getting One Day Shipping .. Thats Amazon !!! Very Customer Centric ... Now sure it doesnt cost amazon to give oneday shipping, but it sure gives me feel good feeling..



Yea... They do the same to me... Give me the one-day shipping free...


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 22, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> I ordered on the 2nd at 230am cst with one day shipping and it hasn't been updated to shipping soon yet. Here's hoping for a nice surprise in the morning! (shipping status, not the camera. I'm not that naive.)



I ordered at midnight PST on the 2nd, and I haven't seen any updates at all. I order with amazon prime maybe 6 times a week. This would be a huge bummer to see others who ordered after me get their deliveries before. I have sent an email with no response yet.

"Fri, Mar 2, 2012 at 12:12 AM"

Nothing.

Body only. Not sure if it matters but I'm in Los Angeles, CA.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered at 3:12 AM EST on March 2 ans I still have no shipping status or charge. I did change the shipping address to my workplace so I didn't have to be at home. I hope that did not bump me back in line! Body only, FYI.


----------



## CanonBo (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered body only at 7:00AM CST on March 2nd with overnight shipping. No update yet :-( 

Hope it'll ship out today.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

Well, I slept on it and this morning there's no shipping update for me. I understand Canons desire to sell more kits than just bodies, but I'm really surprised that there's really no talk of the body only shipping yet.


----------



## publiux (Mar 22, 2012)

Pictures of your order status page or this post is meaningless


----------



## Makaveli6103 (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered mine at 2:30AM CST on the 2nd and I still have nothing. I don't understand how some people are getting shipment notifications when they are still saying it has not been released.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

Shipping soon!
Oh, and I received the order confirmation email at 2:33:02 AM CST.


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 22, 2012)

Your progress gives me hope. I went with Amazon anticipating that most would go to B&H or Adorama. My confirmation came at 6:57 AM. (First thing I did when I woke up that morning... )


----------



## Abraxx (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm wondering why Amazon Germany is still not even offering the 5D Mark III?


----------



## cowanrg (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered a body only on the 2nd, in the morning, and still nothing. 

I thought everyone would go to B&H or Adorama as well. Guess I was wrong. Fortunately, it's just a camera and I can do without it, since I've already been waiting a year or so for it to come out anyways...


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 22, 2012)

+1 to you, cowanrg. I also feel the NEW GADGET itch that most others are feeling, but this upgrade has been 8 years in the waiting for me. I almost can't believe it, but I'm upgrading from a 20D. This is going to be huge for me, so what's the rush?


----------



## irena (Mar 22, 2012)

I'm still waiting on my confirmation, ordered March 4 though. No word yet. I'd love to get it by tomorrow or Saturday so I can use it to photograph my son's 2nd birthday, but we'll see.

I, however, have a ton of faith in Amazon. I ordered something 2 day last night at 10pm and it arrived by 10am this morning. Insanity. So I'll give them the rest of the day to try to get it to me in time. I really don't want to have to buy a kit locally (with tax, ugh) and deal with selling the lens.


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

irena said:


> I'm still waiting on my confirmation, ordered March 4 though. No word yet. I'd love to get it by tomorrow or Saturday so I can use it to photograph my son's 2nd birthday, but we'll see.
> 
> I, however, have a ton of faith in Amazon. I ordered something 2 day last night at 10pm and it arrived by 10am this morning. Insanity. So I'll give them the rest of the day to try to get it to me in time. I really don't want to have to buy a kit locally (with tax, ugh) and deal with selling the lens.


I've not yet received a shipping confirmation, only the order confirmation.


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 22, 2012)

I received the typical "the item has not been released yet" blah blah email.

They have no clue what's going on over there. 

I want to see when people have ordered (confirmation email times), where they live (to see it local shipping centers matter), body only or kit, and something more than "shipping soon"...

I hear a lot of wishy washy info. Where are all the people who said their order page showed a delivery date? Those are the screengrabs I need to send to amazon with my whine-fest emails


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

Now the B&H is already notify they have both the body and kit in stock. Amazon seems to be the last one. Now just hope it's not toooooo behind.


----------



## cowanrg (Mar 22, 2012)

I'll give it to next week and then I might look for other options. In the meantime, my 60D still takes perfectly fine images. It hasn't degraded in quality since I got it...


----------



## WilliamG (Mar 22, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Shipping soon!
> Oh, and I received the order confirmation email at 2:33:02 AM CST.



You often see the shipping soon message on Amazon if something has changed in regards to the shipping speed, payment method etc. I don't know about this case, but I'm guessing it's not really shipping soon. It's a glitch on Amazon's end. I had that with my MK III kit when I changed my payment method last week. It went to shipping soon status, and then 2 days later went back to not yet shipped.


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 22, 2012)

Exactly.. I'd love to see the delivery dates before I believe any of this. I changed the payment options and saw that then it was gone.

On another note, they did say if you update shipping addresses, credit cards, etc before it's charged and shipped, you're fine and don't lose your place in line.

just FYI


----------



## aloper (Mar 22, 2012)

If you login to your Amazon account, directly on the webiste, goto "my orders" under account. Check the status there..if it does say "Shipping Soon"...it basically means they have the camera and it's either waiting to be packed for shipping or it's already been boxed up and waiting for UPS/Fed-Ex, etc. pickup. 

As an FYI, once an order status changes to "Shipping Soon", you can't cancel it. If you can't wait and decide to run out to a local shop or somewhere else online to buy the camera, you can refuse delivery or do a return if it does get delivered while your not home or at the location where they attempt delivery...

Sadly, my order is still showing "Not Shipped"...I'll give it through next week and if there are other places that have it, I'll maybe cancel my order and try somewhere else...


----------



## MeHoo (Mar 22, 2012)

kidnaper said:


> Shipping soon!
> Oh, and I received the order confirmation email at 2:33:02 AM CST.



You ordered 15 minutes after me. :/


----------



## thatguy (Mar 22, 2012)

I just got done chatting with Amazon. I ordered the body only and got my confirmation email on March 2nd at 6:11am EST. If the information below is true than those of us that haven't received shipping info or at least "shipping soon" status may be waiting a while. I do find it hard to believe that Amazon.com wouldn't receive additional shipments until May 7th but that's what they told me. I just ordered with Crutchfield, they seem confident they can ship the body tomorrow...we shall see.

*Me:*do you have any idea when this item will be in stock?
There are dozens of other smaller stores that have this item in stock, I'm shocked amazon is lagging so badly

*Mariel:*Sure, the estimate arrival date for the next shipment from Canon is on May 07th 2012 

*Me:*So you already received the first shipment from Canon and my order was not part of that allotment?

*Mariel:*No, we sold the ones that we had on stock on our fulfillment center, but due to a high demand the supplier hasn't been able to send us more items.


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 22, 2012)

Just rec'd a text message from Amazon stating my order for 5D3, body only, will arrive March 23rd by 8PM. So, they do have some stock to ship. Calling customer service is a waste of time and just adds to the frustration. They just read the prompts that we read on line. 
Yeah baby, come to papa.


----------



## aloper (Mar 22, 2012)

Wow! I posted just a half hour ago that my order was still showing as "not shipped"...A few minutes ago, I was checking my credit card account doing bills and I see the charge on my card from Amazon for the camera, listed as being applied 15 minutes ago...Jumped back over to Amazon and now my order is showing "Shipping Soon"!!!

For all of you that have orders with Amazon...hold out hope!


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Mar 22, 2012)

'The Eagle has landed' or in other words, AMAZON IS SHIPPING and SO IS B&H. I had orders at both and just got emails from both, today, at 10:30am PST. I ordered bodies only via UPS overnight. I will obviously sell one after I have both orders in hand.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 22, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> 'The Eagle has landed' or in other words, AMAZON IS SHIPPING and SO IS B&H. I had orders at both and just got emails from both, today, at 10:30am PST. I ordered bodies only via UPS overnight. I will obviously sell one after I have both orders in hand.



Those of you getting shipping notices from Amazon.com...when did you place your order? My order was placed at 6:11am on March 2nd, I haven't heard anyone that late have any success yet...


----------



## callaesthetics (Mar 22, 2012)

I oredered on March 2nd 2:16am CST and still showing "Not yet shipped".


----------



## siliconhybrid (Mar 22, 2012)

I just received the email shipping notice from Amazon. One day delivery from Nevada to Bay Area California.

I ordered March 2, 1AM Pacific


----------



## Vaz (Mar 22, 2012)

I got my email at 3:20pm est on march 2. Still no shipping or charge on my card  I'm going crazy with anxiety.


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

siliconhybrid said:


> I just received the email shipping notice from Amazon. One day delivery from Nevada to Bay Area California.
> 
> I ordered March 2, 1AM Pacific



Can you please show the email?


----------



## Waiting on Godot (Mar 22, 2012)

Just placed an order with Crutchfield, because they were able to tell me with certainty that the camera would ship tomorrow. I still have my order with Amazon live, though. I'm going to wait until the end of the day. Whoever ships first gets my money.


----------



## Nick888 (Mar 22, 2012)

LATEST INFO FROM AMAZON CS: It will get it in the fulfillment center by tomorrow and Ship out by Monday.

***Whoever posted saying it will ship out today or tomorrow. Please show your proof or else please don't mess with other minds. Thanks you


----------



## Nate W. (Mar 22, 2012)

No email yet, but my status just changed from "Not yet shipped" to "Shipping soon."

In the past with amazon it's always gone out same day when it sai shipping soon. 

Finally time to upgrade my 6 yea old 5D. : )


----------



## The19th (Mar 22, 2012)

Check out my email here: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php/topic,4430.msg93877.html#msg93877


----------



## kidnaper (Mar 22, 2012)

I got all excited when my status changed to "shipping soon" earlier today, and then a separate order I placed today shipped and it went back to "not yet shipped" I find that strange and am no longer looking toward having a new camera tomorrow. Come on, Amazon! Any info is better than this game you're playing.

Back to shipping soon. I think I'll stop checking every 20 minutes and try to find something to do that matters... Uncharted, here I come.


----------



## MMAshooter (Mar 22, 2012)

Amazon is shipping- I just checked my Amazon 5D MarkIII body only with Amazon order status and it shows as shipped today with a UPS tracking #. Never got any email or fulfillment notice? I pre-ordered on march 2nd at 10AM.


----------



## randplaty (Mar 22, 2012)

I ordered on March 2nd and absolutely no change for mine. Still says Not Yet Shipped with no estimated delivery date. No credit card charged, nothing.


----------



## Rod Guajardo (Mar 22, 2012)

MMAshooter said:


> Amazon is shipping- I just checked my Amazon 5D MarkIII body only with Amazon order status and it shows as shipped today with a UPS tracking #. Never got any email or fulfillment notice? I pre-ordered on march 2nd at 10AM.



@MMAshooter, what part of the country are you in?

I pre-ordered, body only, on March 2nd at 8:30am cst from San Antonio and my status is "Not Yet Shipped".


----------



## MMAshooter (Mar 22, 2012)

I am in South Florida


----------



## MMAshooter (Mar 22, 2012)

Amazon shipping notice


----------

